# Solved: please help me find the correct driver



## nudeneighbor (Jul 2, 2007)

i wiped my windows xp system and re-loaded it. i lost my audio driver cd so i cannot just load it from disk. how do i find out which driver i need, and then where do i find it? thanks


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

get this http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html It will tell you what you have and help you find the drivers...freeware to!


----------



## nudeneighbor (Jul 2, 2007)

ok i went to the site and downloaded the file. i dont know which file to try to download.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello what does it say in device manager under sounds audio 
Start run devmgmt.msc


----------



## nudeneighbor (Jul 2, 2007)

went to device mgr and it found the driver on line. thanks, closing thread


----------

